# Powdercoat-black marks



## jdm2008 (Jul 26, 2012)

We are having issues with certain parts being overly susceptible to when rubbed at normal pressure(with fingers(no scratching)) a black mark appears in the powdercoat. 
This makes it just about impossible to use the part because it is basically a table that will be handled by the customer.
Is this an issue with the paint? Is it the powdercoater? What specifically could be the problem? Contamination under the paint? Not cured correctly? 
Note: We do not paint the parts, we recieve them painted.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jdm2008 said:


> We are having issues with certain parts being overly susceptible to when rubbed at normal pressure(with fingers(no scratching)) a black mark appears in the powdercoat.
> This makes it just about impossible to use the part because it is basically a table that will be handled by the customer.
> Is this an issue with the paint? Is it the powdercoater? What specifically could be the problem? Contamination under the paint? Not cured correctly?
> Note: We do not paint the parts, we recieve them painted.


What color is the powder coated table?

Typically, powder coat is a thermoset polymer rather then a thermoplastic that can be reheated to it's original form. Ovens at high temps basically heat the powder into a fluid as it cures. These coatings are resistant to solvents and don't readily rub off. What you're experiencing appears to be more of a surface contamination or possibly a coating type other then powder. 

I don't have enough experience with powder coating to offer an accurate assessment of your situation, but the problem you describe is interesting non the less.


----------



## jdm2008 (Jul 26, 2012)

CApainter said:


> What color is the powder coated table?
> 
> Typically, powder coat is a thermoset polymer rather then a thermoplastic that can be reheated to it's original form. Ovens at high temps basically heat the powder into a fluid as it cures. These coatings are resistant to solvents and don't readily rub off. What you're experiencing appears to be more of a surface contamination or possibly a coating type other then powder.
> 
> I don't have enough experience with powder coating to offer an accurate assessment of your situation, but the problem you describe is interesting non the less.


It's a bright glossy mettallic silver(almost no texture). What do you mean by coating type other than powder?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jdm2008 said:


> It's a bright glossy mettallic silver(almost no texture). What do you mean by coating type other than powder?


I mean that the coating my in fact NOT be an actual powder coating but rather a generic coating or paint of some sort. You'd have to confirm that of course with the person who is applying the coating to your tables. I'm not certain if you can even get metallic finishes in thermoset polymer powder coatings. I don't know enough about the products to confirm that.


----------

